# The Zilla Returns



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

very cool.
Legal issues move slowly, but the customers James screwed are sticking in there and preparing to go to the mat as Court dates approach... Legal wheels turn slowly, but blatant Contempt of Court and Consumer Fraud charges against James should win in the end.


----------

